

Ask HN: Books or online sources to learn Javascript? - transburgh

I am learning Javascript for work but do not have a programming background.<p>I was hoping for some suggestions on books or online sources for a beginner. Thanks for the help.
======
nfriedly
This is the site I wish I had know about when I started to learn JavaScript:
<http://eloquentjavascript.net/>

It's all online and free. There's also a nifty firebug-like console at the
bottom of the page.

[edit] You may also want to take a look at
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc57)
and
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc47)

